# ICS & Dock audio "WHY YOU SO HARD TO GET?"



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

ok so i have two gtabs and for months now ive been flashing over and over all kinds of rom updates trying to get ICS to run properly.

Basically neither CM9 v7, or AOKP B26-29 have a working audio out from the dock. Ive had several threads that all say to "reboot while the jack is plugged in" and while that may work sometimes * i stress sometimes* that is not a fix for me. my tab is docked as my radio in my car in a custom dash kit i made so i can get it in and out. i CONSTANTLY use this tab as my radio, and my 10.1 as my cluster all leaching off my GNEX id really like all my devices to match (ICS preferably AOKP) but the only dang rom that seems to support it is the damn boring azz 2.3.5....

Am i missing something? is it a kernal issue? is it just noone tests with a dock? and even after the latest builds out stating "headphone output fixed" im always saddend to see that the "dock issue" is never fixed.... im not sure how the coding goes or how all you wonderful developers do it but at this point its driving me nuts and i would GLADLY pay a * relative* fortune to get the dock working.....seriously.... i see all these great roms and how wonderful they are written but im starting to think im the only person who uses docks and that this is an issue for.

Thank you in advance for any answers i may receive, The dev's here, forum members, and mods have been a GREAT help from my OGdroid, to my fleet of samsung galaxy series


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll be posting a new cm9 build in a few days that *may* fix these issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

jt1134 said:


> I'll be posting a new cm9 build in a few days that *may* fix these issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That would be awesome and i will happily donate at least a few 12 packs to your effort. i know coding is not easy and for some reason the dock issue is a particularly difficult one so i thank you in advance


----------



## shanedroid (Feb 12, 2012)

djsturm said:


> That would be awesome and i will happily donate at least a few 12 packs to your effort. i know coding is not easy and for some reason the dock issue is a particularly difficult one so i thank you in advance


I am in the same boat as you buddy. I use my tablet for the same reason also and am running into the same problem. Lately I have had to break away from my dock cable (20 pin or whatever) and use it for charging only and plug a headphone cable into it for sound. Luckily I dont have the dock but I'd like to use that one cable for both sound and charging. Following this thread.


----------



## pvtjoker42 (Sep 13, 2011)

There was a similar issue on the Epic 4g for CM9. It was eventually fixed via a kernel patch. So hopefully jt can work his voodoo and get something going. I have the hdmi dock and would love to see it working again, without having to go back to a GB rom.


----------



## DarkStar (Jun 21, 2012)

Same Issue! Galaxy Tab 7 with Newest CM9 Nightly. HDMI Dock no Audio Out. I ripped my dash apart to modify it for the dock audio, But no dock audio! What gives. I'll gladly donate some cash too. Hell I'll buy you a damn dock! They are 10 bucks on Amazon.com right now!


----------

